# Chicago Ring Announcement



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds promising!



> For immediate release:
> January 17, 2014
> 
> Lyric Opera of Chicago announces initial principal casting and creative team for
> ...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

So Eric Owens is "graduating" from Alberich to Wotan --he certainly has the voice for it. This will be very interesting.


----------



## expat (Mar 17, 2013)

MAuer said:


> So Eric Owens is "graduating" from Alberich to Wotan --he certainly has the voice for it. This will be very interesting.


I saw him at the MET last year as Alberich. Great voice but I was struggling a bit with the American accent.


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

Goerke is doing Brunnie at COC and SF as well on her way to the MET. Hope the LOC productions are good - the Parsifal looked interesting in pics. I saw my very first Ring at LOC back in early 70s with Nilsson starring. Memorable singing from her and a few others but the productions were - well, let's just say "unexciting". I'm thrilled to bits for her and Owens and looking forward to hearing them in these roles. Wondering about the rest of the cast though.

I was also delighted to hear about Chicago's Figaro Trilogy with Barber, Nozze and Ghosts of Versailles - I may actually get to see Ghosts live again! WOOHOO!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Lyric Opera of Chicago announces initial principal casting and creative team for _
> 
> _Richard Wagner's RING cycle_


Shouldn't this be staged by the Dramatic Opera of Chicago?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so happy Goerke has found her niche. I always loved the basic sound of her voice, but she had lost a lot of weight when she did Norma here in Seattle over a decade ago and had intonation problems. Those appear to be over now that she is back to a good singing weight for her. Her high D in Norma's trio was huge and wonderful as were her low notes.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Will David Pountney's muttonchops steal the show?


----------

